# Critique this buck please



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nice looking boy 
He's long, level, and uphill. Very dairy. Nice blending throughout. Strong topline, nice level rump. Rears legs have a good amount of angulation, straight front legs, and strong pasterns. Looks like he toes out, doesn't have very much depth at all, and his rump could be longer. Overall, he's a nice looking guy.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Emma, though I think depth will come with age


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, if you are looking for production, knowing what his mother's udder looks like is a great step.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yep, depth should come with age, just being super picky.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...he is nice.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love him, I agree with Emma and Sydney. I might add, he has a beautiful long neck and a nice extension of brisket already. Beautiful boy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Looking boy you have there.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is his dam as a kid and a milker














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You know that whistle guys do when they see a pretty lady?  She's a nice looking girl...


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, very nice.


----------

